

Ask HN: Best-looking Documentation pages? - Ronsenshi

What projects&#x2F;services&#x2F;software&#x2F;languages have the most beautiful documentation pages design-wise?
======
nmc
A nice compilation of webdev documentation:

[http://devdocs.io](http://devdocs.io)

------
Ronsenshi
In my opinion Stripe [1] has pretty awesome looking docs for API.

[1]
[https://stripe.com/docs/api/php#create_charge](https://stripe.com/docs/api/php#create_charge)

~~~
implicit_none
I agree; I love the side-by-side explanation and json, and the ability to
toggle from python to ruby, etc.

------
gterez
I really like Vimeo's API documentation:
[http://developer.vimeo.com](http://developer.vimeo.com)

